# Goats licks electric fence



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Goat licks electric fence and likes it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm assuming the electric isn't on. Goats are weird! :crazy:


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That was funny stuff


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Whatever flips your switch...


----------

